# what does F1 mean?



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

So I've been noticng alot of people talking about their wild caught and F1 fish. But what does F1 mean?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There is a literal definition of the "F" and the "1" but as it is used in the hobby, it means the offspring of fish caught in the lake (or in the wild).


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

does the '1' show the number of times removed from the original wild caught fish? So the offspring of F1 fish would be F2?


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

yes


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

And after that in general we don't keep track and we call them Tank Raised.

Actually, you will usually not even see F2. Wild caught and F1 and Tank Raised are the common ones.


----------

